# Rochester bowhunters



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That sound sweet.....working in the snow and cold to get it done also :thumb:


----------



## XHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

We took a club that was dying out and brought it back too life with record membership and lots of hard work. It does help that a few of us are kind of crazy. But we also take a lot of pride in the club and the sport.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Congrats...Next time I'm up in Buffalo for a visit, I might have to stop by and fling a few...Is Avon still alive? Man that course was fun to shoot...


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking forward to shooting the new 14 in the spring! Shot our first ever field round at Rochester Bowhunters this past spring and had a great time, came back 4 or 5 more times after. We shot with a couple members who were awesome showing us the ropes of how a field round is shot.

As long as you have a pot of that chili sauce going I am sure you will stay warm working through the winter!


----------



## XHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

There are rumors that there is work going on to bring Avon Bowmen back from the dead. They fell to the same thing a lot of clubs fell too, not enough members to keep up the course. Now that field archery is on the rise we hope that more clubs will get back on thier feet.


----------



## Protecshooter (Nov 1, 2005)

*I apoligize for letting him speak.*

what shawn meant to say is, we hope everyone comes back this yr. and has a great time. We had alot of fun last yr. with all the top notch shooters from Buffalo, and the surrounding areas. We are making great improvements to the club and the range. See ya in the spring. But for now, its indoor season! 

Brian


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Need to change your name to VantageEliteshooter... shooting sunday?


----------



## XHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hey Brian*

Dont be mad because you have the pleasure of a co-range captain. And you do need to change your name. . . . . i got some names for you.


----------

